# bone in turkey breast



## soxeboy (Nov 21, 2012)

first time smoking one - can anyone walk me through their process? - thanks to all and have a blessed HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linguica (Nov 21, 2012)

I will be smoking my first bone in turkey breast. Here's how I plan to do it:

http://www.slapyodaddybbq.com/2011/...ks-for-you-and-send-me-pics-if-you-can-enjoy/

Will take pics.


----------



## papagrizz (Nov 21, 2012)

soxeboy said:


> first time smoking one - can anyone walk me through their process? - thanks to all and have a blessed HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Here is a good starting spot from Jeff: http://www.smoking-meat.com/october-2010-smoked-bone-in-turkey-breast.html

I will be doing a variation of this on "T" day

Happy Thankgivings!


----------



## soxeboy (Nov 21, 2012)

couldn't get fresh breast so got frozen - just now got it thawed so reallt don't have time to brine it - can anybody give me a rub and smoking directions?


----------



## whistlepig (Nov 21, 2012)

I always smoke frozen bone in breasts. I use a store bought rub. I melt butter and rub the breast then apply the rub to the butter. Smoke at 240 degrees with cherry wood to an internal temp of 160 degrees.


----------



## mbatemantx (Nov 21, 2012)

I did my first one last week, frozen bone in turkey breast.  I did not brine it.  I used this rub from Food Network

Chicken rub bobby flay

2 tablespoons non-iodized salt

1 tablespoon garlic powder

1 tablespoon onion powder

1 teaspoon ground thyme

1 teaspoon rubbed sage

1 teaspoon paprika

1 teaspoon black pepper

So step by step.  

Night before rinse turkey, pat dry and then work rub under the skin all over, sprinkle some in the cavity rubbed skin with a bit of olive oil and sprinkled some rub on and put back in fridge wrapped well with plastic wrap.

Turn on my MES 30, Loaded my AMZNPS with pit master blend and set it as high as it would go, 275.  I gave it about 45 minutes to come up to temp. No water in the water pan.

When up to temp cut an orange and lemon and stuck them under the cavity of the bird on the rack.

Smoked it until it was around 155 IT and then turned on the oven inside to 350.

When oven was at temp transferred the bird and cooked to 165 IT

Wrapped in foil, wrap in towel and put in an ice chest to rest for an hour.

I think it came out really well, judging by the fact that there are only three of us and all of it was gone in a few days.


----------



## soxeboy (Nov 21, 2012)

THANK ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR HELP!!!!!!! that's what makes the board so great - wishing you and your families a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## soxeboy (Nov 21, 2012)

any way i  could braise this?


----------

